# The Visual Boat Identification Thread



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi All,

It dawned on me that we have a lot of questions like this:



> "what boat is this?"


So, I propose a photo based thread displaying various boats and their model/size.

*Please, only add to this thread if you have the boat brand/model/size and a photo so we can keep it on topic as this could be a LONG thread.*

*Gunboat 48: *








*1979 Canadian Sailcraft 36T:*








*Bob Perry Designed Passport 50:*








*Bridges Point 24:*








*Cape Dory 27:*








*Pearson Ensign:*








*1959 Concordia 41 Yawl:*








*Cape Dory 36:*








*Cape Dory 30:*








*Morris Justine 36:*








*1988 Sabre 30 MK III:*








*Pearson 424 ketch:*








*Hallberg-Rassy 40:*


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Tripp designed 1976 Hinckley Bermuda 40 Mark III sloop (tall rig)










Tripp designed 1965 Javelin 38










1952 Owens Hinckley 41










Sparkman & Stephens 1965 Hinckley Pilot 35


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow. Some great beautiful classic sailboats above.

Why didn't you make me guess? I'd have missed a couple.

But of those I did see,

The Bridges Point 24 is just gorgeous, what a beautiful daysailor, never heard of it before, almost looks like one of the Herreshoff family designs.

That bright-finish Concordia yawl? What a knockout. Kill me now, and put me in Heaven with one of those, and some water.

Almost ditto with the Hinckley B-40 Mark III. 

And last but not least, the Tripp-38 almost reminds me of the Bounty, one of the earliest successful fiberglass designs.

I appreciate the more modern designs, and enjoy their speed, but these classics are just beautiful, and still sail really nice, no matter who your crew is.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Boat behind CAPE Dory 27*

Can someone explain the rig. Forestay looks fractional. Thats OK but looks like double backstays and the boom legnth is past the chain plate attachments. How is the boom rigged for DDw? Also the backstays attach at same point as forestay, so I guess it's not a fractional rig. But it's not a masthead either.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

RXBOT said:


> Can someone explain the rig. Forestay looks fractional. Thats OK but looks like double backstays and the boom legnth is past the chain plate attachments. How is the boom rigged for DDw? Also the backstays attach at same point as forestay, so I guess it's not a fractional rig. But it's not a masthead either.


Those are "running backstays" with tackle at the deck level to adjust tension. They are positioned in a way that allows direct tensioning of the headstay. The leeward runner is relaxed and eased to avoid interfering with the main/boom. They must be swapped on every tack/gybe.

What is a bit unusual is that there doesn't appear to be a permanent masthead backstay, but presumably that setup is able to be self supporting above the hounds.

Beautiful pics, btw, Hal and Petmac.


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

Really nice pixs - thanks!


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Faster*

I can see the running backstay part, would think the main could not be hoisted higher than where the stays attach. Is it possible it's a gaff rig? Looks like sails off & just cover on bare boom. Gaff rig woul explain xtra 5 feet of very solid looking mast.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

*Concordia*

Nolatom,
The bright finished Concordia is indeed beautiful. She belongs to a friend of mine from Salem. Here's a shot of her leaving my guest mooring a couple of summers ago.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

RX, the main sail does go up past the attachment height of the running backstays. As Faster correctly states

---They are positioned in a way that allows direct tensioning of the headstay. The leeward runner is relaxed and eased to avoid interfering with the main/boom. They must be swapped on every tack/gybe---

If one forgets to relax the soon to be leeward runner it makes for a really ugly sail shape after a tack...don't ask how I might know I race on a friend's Kirby 25 that has them.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*A few More*

*Chuck Paine deigned Able Whistler 32:*








* J 109:*








*Dieter Empacher designed Bristol 35.5:*








*International Folk Boat:*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Here are a couple of my favorites:

A Chris White Hammerhead 54 trimaran:

A Telstar 28:










A Contour 50:

A Gemini 105 Mc, with the full cockpit enclosure:

A Quorning Dragonfly 1200 Trimaran:









Edited Cam...pictures too large!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Found a few more*

*O'day Mariner 19:*








*Pearson 26:*








*Mark Ellis designed Nonsuch 26:*








*Mark Ellis designed Niagra 35:*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I hate when people leave roller furling sails partially unfurled like with that Pearson 26. If a storm pops up...they're asking for the sail to unfurl and flog itself to pieces.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

OK, here is a fine example of an Endeavour 42:


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey SD.... we don't all have 36" wide screen monitors 

Here are some views from aft:










left to right:

LeCompte 35, Passport 40, Mirage 33, Ericson 33, Fast/Nicholson 345, Farrier F25C


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll guess Princess Cove, Wallace Island. Doh! Wrong thread.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

These are Fraser 41's.

This first one is Arclyd II owned by the Mech family. It's already done some extensive cruising down the West Coast, 
through the ditch, up the east coast and then trucked back home. We met them at Jones Island










This is another one that I didn't recognize as a Fraser 41 at first because the boat house windows are 
different and the hull was actually split and widened at the beam. We met this boat at Bedwell Harbor.










This one is ours. We've seen about six now, all up in B.C. when we go up each summer. The curve of the bow, 
the window configuration and the way the boat house disappears forward into the deck is how I spot them. 
That and the fact that they're an awfully pretty boat in my very biased opinion.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

erps said:


> I'll guess Princess Cove, Wallace Island. Doh! Wrong thread.


Wrong thread, right guess!! Though to be technically correct, I believe it's Princess BAY, as opposed to Conover COVE....

btw - lovely boat, Ray. I remember being on Arie DeKleer's personal boat and finding it very "_gezelig_" (a dutch term for comfy and cozy) below.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ya'll got some perty boats there in Maine. "Brightwork" up here means you hired the high school class valedictorian to mow the yard


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

McGregor 26


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

*Just for the fun of it . . .*

A Dubois 130 by Alloy Yachts in NZ. The one in front is (I think) a Farr1010 (33 ft)!!










If anyone is interested, you can see it here:

Alloy Yachts - New luxury vessel construction Alloy Yachts International

Yeah, I know, it's a little out of my league as well 

Andre


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Helms 25:


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll post what I know of these and rely on you to PM me with the important details I'm lacking so I can edit the post later.

A 1973 Cal 21'









A Compac of about 22'









A Columbia of about 25'









An unknown beauty of about 21' ( someone with a HIN list available could help out as I copied this off her transom: ZMVBN 3520877) A tip of the cap to petmac for tracking down the HIN and identifiying the below boat as a McVey designed Bluenose Class Sloop built in Ontario in 1977. 31 years old and lookin' good!

































A catboat of around 28' or so.









All photos taken on Gull Lake near Kalamazoo, Michigan.

(PM me with the dope I need to go with the photos!)


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

Your "unknown beauty" looks like a mini version of an International Dragon. The Dragon is 29 foot, though.










Certainly the same "folkboat" style of long and narrow.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

*Unknown beauty*

Sailaway
Your unknown beauty looks to be a Bluenose Class sloop (23.5') built by McVey Yachts in Nova Scotia in the late 60's/early 70's. Designed by Roue'.


----------



## Edtek (Aug 31, 2008)

> What is a bit unusual is that there doesn't appear to be a permanent masthead backstay,


If you look carefully you will see that there is a permanent backstay.
Cheers Ed


----------



## brrabbit (Dec 30, 2007)

*Fair Weather Mariner 39 by Bob Perry, 1986*

Fair Weather Mariner 39 by Bob Perry, 1986

This is the boat that Bob Perry designed to be the Westsail 39, but they went belly up after building two bare hulls only. The molds were bought and sent to Taiwan where 43 or 45 (not sure) of these beauties were built. That's why the incised cove stripe sports a "W".

SV RAVEN, Sea of Cortez, Baja


----------

